# For LOL



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Just some funny photos with captions to enjoy. 

http://ihasahotdog.com/tag/chihuahua/

Heres the link for more.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWW! Those are adorable!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Cute and funny.


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

Aww.. I like the taco bell one lol.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Hahaha just to cute!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Very cute and funny photos.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

SCY0226 said:


> Aww.. I like the taco bell one lol.


me too, these are just some of my favorites.


----------

